# Plant ID



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

To all my folks that help me so willingly the last time I needed to ID a plant. 
Here's a new challenge:

Bought this plant about 2 years ago in Ebay. Comes from Malasya, bought in a bulb.
Heres the big one and a small plant too.

Att: IT IS NOT A RED TIGER LOTUS. I have a red tiger lotus and is in the Third Picture.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Letigrama said:


> To all my folks that help me so willingly the last time I needed to ID a plant.
> Here's a new challenge:
> 
> Bought this plant about 2 years ago in Ebay. Comes from Malasya, bought in a bulb.
> ...


Probably Nymphaea rubra. There are apparently a bunch of Asian and African Nymphaea species that look very much like this when young but are usually N. rubra.

does this look familiar


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

HS This is the plant.
In fact, the pic and the ebay seller is the same seller I bought the plant for!!!
thanks!!
Lety


----------

